# Dubai Ministry of Labor and employer wants me to pay dhs13,000 for my passport



## babylou (Sep 14, 2009)

I resigned as a Receptionist from a private company here in Dubai. I completed only 9 months from my job under a limited contract. I did not give 1 month notice from my resignation and requested for my passport from my boss which he refused to give. I needed to go back home to my home country due to personal reasons. I filed a complaint to the Ministry of Labour dated 14.09.09. The same day after 2 hours of filing my complaint, I received a call from the Ministry of Labour requesting me to go back to their office to settle the matter as my boss is already there. When I arrived, the legal adviser from the Ministry of Labour, my boss, and 2 other labour employees were there. They said my passport is with my boss and my visa is already cancelled but they are asking me to pay Dhs13,000.00. Breakdown would be 5,000 for my visa expense, 3,000 for the labour card, and 5,000 more from which I did not understand the other fees which is included on the breakdown. As from what I've been reading from the law and the web, I just need to pay 1 and half of my current salary. With the ban, I told them they can ban me because I did not intend to go back here in the UAE. Is this legal that they are asking me to pay 13,000? I've been clear that I am willing to pay for my visa expenses which is 1 and a half of my basic salary but I'm definitely not expecting them to demand for me to pay 13,000 which I don't have. Please advice on what should I do.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your predicament, unfortunately you will/are being bullied here. If you quote the labour law, you need to pay a fee which is a percentage (6 weeks maybe) of your basic salary. You DO NOT have to pay your visa fees etc. 

Also, your employer CANNOT legally keep your passport, unless you agreed it in writing....

Good luck, dunno what else to say apart from threaten to take them to court, although that wont help you cos you need to move quickly - he knows this though, hence the bullying!

Sorry.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

they are taking advantage of you because you are Filippina. You need to go to the philippine embassy and tell them what is going on. It is illegal for them to hold your passport.


----------



## merlin the learned (Jun 12, 2009)

babylou said:


> I resigned as a Receptionist from a private company here in Dubai. I completed only 9 months from my job under a limited contract. I did not give 1 month notice from my resignation and requested for my passport from my boss which he refused to give. I needed to go back home to my home country due to personal reasons. I filed a complaint to the Ministry of Labour dated 14.09.09. The same day after 2 hours of filing my complaint, I received a call from the Ministry of Labour requesting me to go back to their office to settle the matter as my boss is already there. When I arrived, the legal adviser from the Ministry of Labour, my boss, and 2 other labour employees were there. They said my passport is with my boss and my visa is already cancelled but they are asking me to pay Dhs13,000.00. Breakdown would be 5,000 for my visa expense, 3,000 for the labour card, and 5,000 more from which I did not understand the other fees which is included on the breakdown. As from what I've been reading from the law and the web, I just need to pay 1 and half of my current salary. With the ban, I told them they can ban me because I did not intend to go back here in the UAE. Is this legal that they are asking me to pay 13,000? I've been clear that I am willing to pay for my visa expenses which is 1 and a half of my basic salary but I'm definitely not expecting them to demand for me to pay 13,000 which I don't have. Please advice on what should I do.


Your passport like everyones from all countries belongs to the government of the country of issue, given to you to use as proof of nationality. Your embassy can and will insist on its return to their office for handing back to you.

As to the fines/penalties, apart from percentage of your salary for failure to give notice the rest is a shakedown. I would suggest you speak to the police who can be supportive.


----------

